# George's Sarsaparilla



## caroleanddon (Apr 3, 2016)

found today, thought might be of interest


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2016)

Killer.  How about a story on the find?


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 4, 2016)

not much of a story ...antique mall Will take better pics today...


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 4, 2016)

not as easy as I thought to capture the embossing, but at least its right side up.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 4, 2016)

Killer bottle if in good condition and priced right. My guess is $100 +.               Jim


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 4, 2016)

It has an open bubble with missing glass about pea size.  Otherwise it is attic mint.  Not showing it to sell, but in general how much does a broken bubble affect value?


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 4, 2016)

one last picture


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 4, 2016)

It depends on the collector and where on the bottle the open bubble is, if on the back and near the base maybe a 25 dollar deduction, but, some collectors will not abide by it and will insist that it is damage and will pass the bottle up. I t also depends on the rarity of the bottle and how many specimens there are estimated to be in existence, yours is fairly rare, so the deduction may not be very much, unless it is on the face of the bottle near the embossing, then all bets are off. Hope this helps.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 4, 2016)

If I collected Sarsaparillas, I would happily pay 100.00 dollars for your example if the open bubble is not on the front of the bottle. It is a very nice bottle, enjoy!!


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info all...happy to have shared an interesting bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2016)

caroleanddon said:


> not much of a story ...antique mall ..


If you made it home with all arms and legs attached,,, that's a story.


----------



## caroleanddon (Apr 5, 2016)

.....and now you know the rest of the story....


----------

